# Excess of gaviscon?



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I got quite addicted to gaviscon advance tablets while pg with the twins and now I am pg again, it's back again. I could eat a whole pack of 60 tablets in one go if I let myself.  Is this dangerous? I am not sure why i crave them so much, I do have bad heartburn, but this goes beyond that, it's like I'm compelled to crunch them 5 or 6 at a time. I am taking extra calcium in case that's the problem, but the urge hasn't lessened.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi drownedgirl,

Interesting addiction!   Sorry to hear about the heartburn; not much fun   

Gaviscon Advance are generally used after meals and at bed so the usual dose per day is 8 tablets. They contain a reasonabale amount of sodium and potassium in them so you should try and stick to the recommended amount (60 would definitely be too much!) Excess sodium can cause high blood pressure which is not ideal in late pregnancy.

Not long to go now so hopefully craving will go soon 
Maz x


----------

